# YM226D FWD



## 4miskow (6 mo ago)

I have a great 1988 Yanmar 226D 4x4 with only one problem: when I engage FWD there is very little power at the front axle. For example, when FWD is engaged and the tractor is moving forward and the bucket has the front tires off the ground, a person on each side of the tractor holding the tires can easily simultaneously keep the tires from spinning. It feels as if the front axle keeps slipping on the differential. Not sure if the problem is in the front axle or with the drive shaft.

I think it might be related to the FWD lever and FWD transmission case. I pulled back the drive shaft cover to see if engaging FWD compressed the spring. It did not.

I can do most tasks with 2WD but a function 4x4 would be great.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

4miskow said:


> I have a great 1988 Yanmar 226D 4x4 with only one problem: when I engage FWD there is very little power at the front axle. For example, when FWD is engaged and the tractor is moving forward and the bucket has the front tires off the ground, a person on each side of the tractor holding the tires can easily simultaneously keep the tires from spinning. It feels as if the front axle keeps slipping on the differential. Not sure if the problem is in the front axle or with the drive shaft.
> 
> I think it might be related to the FWD lever and FWD transmission case. I pulled back the drive shaft cover to see if engaging FWD compressed the spring. It did not.
> 
> I can do most tasks with 2WD but a function 4x4 would be great.


Sounds like one of the front drive splines are worn down.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Engaging 4 wheel drive would not compress the drive shaft spring but would engage the drive shaft. Is the drive shaft turning? Is the pinion shaft going into the front differential turning?


----------



## 4miskow (6 mo ago)

winston said:


> Engaging 4 wheel drive would not compress the drive shaft spring but would engage the drive shaft. Is the drive shaft turning? Is the pinion shaft going into the front differential turning?


I was able to move the shift lever forward and backward while driving and there was just a tiny bit of grinding in the gear box, but the 4WD did not engage. After 34 years, I think front drive gear has finally died.

That repair is beyond my ability so I'll take it to a transmission shop.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

4miskow said:


> I was able to move the shift lever forward and backward while driving and there was just a tiny bit of grinding in the gear box, but the 4WD did not engage. After 34 years, I think front drive gear has finally died.
> 
> That repair is beyond my ability so I'll take it to a transmission shop.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


These older 4WD and 40+ year old machines lately are having beveled/Miter gear issues, King-pin gear issues, and 4WD engagement gear issues. 

It would be best to change out the old fluids, do a flush, use GL-4 for the gear drive interfaces and the J20C for the hydraulics (Hy-Gard or TH500A) 

Keep us posted on what the shop says. We can help you in parts searching at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, link below in my signature "Yanmar Group"


----------

